# Why is my cat attacking me and no-one else?



## smellymelly

My cat does not like me. He never comes to sit with me, always my husband. He occasionally attacks me and I would not say in a playful was as it hurts. When I walk up the stairs he attacks my legs and when I sit on the sofa he will go for my legs really biting into them. Does anyone know why he would do this and how I can stop him. He is three yrs old and an housecat.


----------



## chillminx

Cats often do have favourite humans I am afraid! But cats are sociable creatures usually and even if your cat prefers to sit with your husband there is no reason why he should not have a good relationship with you too.

The chances are when he jumps and bites you he is trying to engage you in play. He could be a bit bored, especially as he is an indoor cat. Do you play much with him? If not, that ought be your first step. Buy some interactive rod and line type toys such as Da Bird and various wand toys, and little balls to throw for him to chase up and down the stairs or along the floor.

Put aside say half an hour every day and evening to play with him *on your own* i.e. with your OH out of the way in another room. So kitty begins to learn it is your special time with him when you play. Have lots of his favourite treats handy to give him during play sessions to get him to come to you. Rub catnip on your hands and arms so kitty is drawn to you. Put powdered catnip on the floor beside you so he comes over to sniff it.

If you work at the play sessions, and let kitty decide for himself when to come to you, he will in time. Be patient.


----------



## auspiciousmind

I had a similar problem when I moved in with my partner who has a female cat.. Button! As my OH had been alone for several years just him and the cat I guess they grew rather close which made me a threat .. she attacked me on several occassions with no warning and had to be pulled off by OH as she just wouldn't stop.

Since I've been unemployed for a while she had to spend time with just me in the house.. I started putting her food down , opening the cat flap in the morning and giving her cuddles infront of the tv during the day.. NOW although she still prefers him she's actually grown quite fond of me.. when I leave the house for the day when I get home she's usually waiting and has a look of "WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?!!"


----------



## chillminx

Many people don't realise just how possessive cats can become of their humans, especially when they have had a human all to themselves for a good part of their life. 

A cat sees its human(s) as part of its *territory* in a similar way to how it regards its house and garden. Even a new human on the scene can be a threat, so the cat becomes protective!


----------



## auspiciousmind

chillminx said:


> A cat sees its human(s) as part of its *territory* in a similar way to how it regards its house and garden. Even a new human on the scene can be a threat, so the cat becomes protective!


Very very very true!
I think food and just being there helped make Button like me lol.


----------

